# Nvidia Binary nvidia-settings ignored + variables ignored

## dimko

Howdy,

VSYNC variable from nvidia documentaiton is ignored when running non glxgears. Any binary game/Benchmark out there.

Tested in steam games + benchmark from Unigine. Couldn't find video related libraries named as libraries of nvidia.

GLXgears does obey the Sync flag.

No idea why this happens.

nvidia-settings is also ignored for that matter.

2 different driver versions tried. Same story.

375.26 - current driver

Server version 11

'Vendor version' 1.18.4 (11804000)

variables in question: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/340.76/README/openglenvvariables.html

----------

## Roman_Gruber

can you be more specific.

How did you test that. 

please code. thanks

AFAIK for steam, and star conflict on the FAKE linux client (aka 32bit ubuntu binary) from steam overlay. Steam limits the fps for some reason, its more a steam fault than anyhting else.

e.g. urbanterror is better suited to test if the nvidia-driver works in gentoo gnu linux

same for => wine => steam windows => dirt 3 ... also fps limit because of the steam windows client, and forced directx9

I think more the issue is with steam, and those settings hidden in steam client, steam binary, and the steam games themself!

----------

## dimko

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> can you be more specific.
> 
> How did you test that. 
> 
> please code. thanks
> ...

 

```
__GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1 ./heaven
```

program starts and completely ignores variable. Runs on FPS much above my screen speed.(60/90)

PC is not powerful, I just set small resolution for the app.

Same did with 

```
__GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1 ~/steam/steam
```

Steam is a native client. I don't use wine.

----------

